# Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)



## Bruehli (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen . Habe mit Freunden einen Urlaub in Kroatien gebucht und wollte fragen ob jemand was über den See weiß bezüglich Angeln , fischbestand etc.
LG
Christian


----------



## Smallgame (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

Ich weiß nur das sie ihn letzes Jahr zuviel Wasser entzogen haben, und es dazu noch zuwenig geregnet hat. Der niedrige Wasserstand hatte zur Folge das aus dem Meer Salzwasser nachgesickert ist und im See ein zu hoher Salzgehalt entstand, welcher ein größeres Fischsterben nach sich zog. Ansonsten konnte man dort alles Angeln ausser Aale die waren verboten soviel ich weiß.


----------



## Bruehli (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Hmm hört sich nicht gut an :/.
Weiß sonst noch jemand etwas?
LG


----------



## pasmanac (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

Ich war vor ca. zwei Wochen kurz mal dort Spazieren, beim Vorbeilaufen habe ich unzählige Karpfen von statthafter Größe flüchten sehen, ich hätte sie locker mit Steinen erlegen können - aber ich bin weder Karpfenfan noch Steinewerfer...

Vor ca. 4 Jahren war ich dort mal früh morgens auf Hecht; mit 4er Meps-Spinner zwei Burschen von je ca. 3KG innerhalb 30Min. !:vik:

Am besten ist es an der Nordwest-Seite, ist zwar Schutzgebiet (Vogelgalama..) aber da verstecken sich auch die Einheimischen Fischjäger im Schilf und angeln, Angelkarten gibt es bei den Rangern im CP, ebenfalls an der NW Seite.

Falls Du mit einem Bötchen raus willst: unterschätze das Gewässer nicht nur weil es ein See ist, wenn die Bura bläst kann es da auch sehr ungemütlich werden und es sind schon sehr viele deswegen ertrunken !

Ansonsten: Petri und Erfolgsbilder posten...#h


----------



## chrisjahn (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

einzige Fische die in dem Salzwasser noch da schwimmen sind die Karausche.
Der Fischerkartenverkauf und die anghebliche Fischfänge sind dort weiterhin hoch in Betrieb,die Werbung funktioniert einwandfrei.
Nur die Touristen und ein Paar einheimischer Träumer hocken noch am Wasser.
Die Behörden und die Einheimische wollen es scheinlich nicht wahr haben,dass durch die Wahrlässigkeit und Dummheit so ein Traumgewässer kaputt gemacht worden ist.


----------



## pasmanac (12. November 2013)

*Die Wahrheit über den Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

Anfang Oktober war ich mit einem Freund auf Vrana-Check; wir hatten uns ein kleines Boot mit 5PS AB ausgeliehen und sind mal losgetuckert, Zielfisch: Hecht.

Wir sind vom Westufer rüber zum Ostufer, haben unterwegs alle Krautstellen abgefischt, geschleppt, gespinnt, gepilkt, Ergebnis: NADA!#d

Bei der Aktion haben festgestellt, dass der See NIRGENDWO tiefer als ca. 1,50m ist, selbst in der Mitte des Sees hätte man problemlos stehen können !!#q

Der Wasserstand war gegenüber den Vormonaten um ca. 1m gefallen. 
Im www habe ich dann irgendwo die Info gefunden, dass die tiefste Stelle (wo auch immer das sein mag...) 4m betragen soll (vermutlich bei "Hochwasser".

Schätze das war vorerst mein letzter Ausflug zum "Vrana", zumal die Tageskarte p.P. umgerechnet ca. €10,- kostet !|gr:

Karpfen gab es aber reichlich................#h


----------



## chrisjahn (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

wir reden warscheinlich über einen anderen See,da am Wranasee ist überhaupt ein Bottverkehr und besonders Schleppfischen verboten.
Und die Karpfen hast da tatsächlich gesehen und gefangen?
Die Karäusche nämlich erreichen dort 25 cm.


----------



## pasmanac (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

Ich schreibe vom "Vransko-Jezero" bei "Pakostane" !


----------



## Ichamel (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

Hier ein Bericht von mir zum Thema:
Vom Vransko jezero in Kroatien findet man im Netz Berichte, die ihn als grandioses Hechtrevier preisen.
Also haben wir in Pakostane eine Bleibe gebucht, um unseren Herbst Urlaub den Hechten zu widmen.
Sedenko, unser sehr zuvorkommender Vermieter holt uns am Flughafen ab und versetzt uns direkt eine herben Dämpfer:
Hecht angeln? Das könne man für die nächste 2-3 Jahre vergessen. 
Durch die dürre der vergangenen zwei Jahre sei der Salzgehalt des Sees mit Meeresverbindung so stark angestiegen, 
dass ein Großteil der vormals tatsächlich grandiosen Hechtpopulation verendet sei.
Welsen und Karpfen hätte das allerdings nicht´s ausgemacht!
Na toll! Wir hatten nur Spinnruten für Hecht dabei.

Sedenko  legte uns das Karpfenangeln nahe, die wunderschönen und ursprünglichen  Wildkarpfen seien zahlreich und kampfstark… hab im Leben noch nicht auf  Karpfen geangelt.
Also gut, er hat uns einen Sack Futtermais besorgt und uns gezeigt wir man einen Futterplatz anlegt.
Die ersten beiden Tage haben wir erfolglos mit Spinnfischen auf Wels und Ansitz an Kanal und Hafen verbracht.
Eine  dicke Karausche und einen mini Karpfen durften wir dann begutachten…  mehr war nicht. Nicht mal Köderfische wollten beißen 
Zwei mal am Tag haben wir unseren Futterplatz versorgt, an den es dann am 3. Tag ging.
Allgemein sagte uns jeder, im Moment kann man´s vergessen. Kaum einer angele, kein Boot auf dem See.

Aber wir waren nun mal den weiten Weg gekommen und wollten nicht aufgeben.
Ich  hab noch ein ur altes Päckchen 2er Karpfenvorfächer in der Tiefe meines  Angelkastens gefunden (über 15 Jahre alt…) die noch einen erstaunlich  guten Eindruck machten.
Die Panikmache mit den Weichmachern ist offensichtlich nicht unbedingt immer angebracht.
Die  Spinnruten also mit Laufblei und Vanillemais bestückt, den Futterplatz  aufgesucht und so weit geworfen wie´s damit halt geht.
Der nächste Dämpfer: alles total verkrautet. Unser Futter ist wahrscheinlich unerreichbar im Unterwassergestrüpp versunken.
Allgemeine  Depression macht sich breit. Wir bekommen von Sedenko Vanille Popcorn.  Damit schwimmt der Haken zumindest überm Kraut... 
Am ersten Tag gab´s nur ne dicke Karausche die hier Babuschka heißt.
Am zweiten Tag zwei Babuschkas und zwei Minikarpfen. Meine Frau hatte dann keine Lust mehr und ich zog allein los.
Am  dritten Tag rauschte plötzlich die Schnur von meiner Spinnrolle, bei  der ich mangels Bissanzeiger einfach die Bremse ganz aufgemacht hatte.
Bremse  zu, Anschlag. Wow, die Schnur lief einfach weiter von der Rolle. Einer  der coolsten Drills meines Lebens begann. Das Vieh brachte meine 100m  Geflochtene
an seine Grenzen und schwamm dann so ins Kraut, dass  nichts mehr ging. Mist! 5 Minuten passierte nichts mehr. Ich leget die  Rute weg und wartete.
Plötzlich ging es weiter. Der Fisch flüchtete  noch eine ganze Weile hin und her. Ich dacht das wäre ein Riese, aber  ich bin halt nur Raubfisch gewohnt…
Es kam dann ein wunderschöner  63er Wildkarpfen in den Kescher geschwommen. Meine Güte haben die Kraft!  Da kann der 96er Hecht von diesem Jahr aber einpacken dagegen.
Glücklich  mit meinem Fang lief wenige Minuten später die nächste Rolle ab und ein  weiterer toller Drill machte die zähen Tage vergessen. 
Noch ein 60 Wildkarpfen! 
Am letzten Tag musste ich dann wieder mit Babuschkas und Babykarpfen vorlieb nehmen, aber der Urlaub war gerettet!

In  Anbetracht der fehlenden Hechte und der vielen Babykarpfen, sollte das  Karpfenangeln am Vransko Jezero in den nächsten Jahren noch besser  werden, als es eh schon ist.
Ein Karpfenprofi der in der Woche auch  an den See kam, konnte innerhalb von 3 Tagen 13 Wildkarpfen fangen, wovon  einer 13KG hatte. Möchte gar nicht wissen was der mit 
meiner Spinnrute gemacht hätte...
Der See hat weiter im Süden tatsächlich 3-4 m Wassertiefe.
Im Norden ist er auch in der Mitte sehr flach.
Top Zeit zum Angeln ist dort laut Einheimischen das Frühjahr, wenn das flache Wasser noch nicht so warm ist. 

Ich sage, für Karpfen Fans eine Top Adresse!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

Der Karpfen sieht echt toll aus, noch wie ien richtiger Fisch und nicht so mastschweinmässig.

Wenn man so von den Umständen vor Ort liest, ist aber nicht so prickelnd.

Schöner Bericht!

Danke dafür


----------



## Ichamel (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Karpfen sieht echt toll aus, noch wie ien richtiger Fisch und nicht so mastschweinmässig.
> 
> Wenn man so von den Umständen vor Ort liest, ist aber nicht so prickelnd.
> 
> ...


Danke.
In Sachen Karpfen stört ja eigentlich nur das Kraut.
Da wird im Spätherbst das abgestorbene /abgerissene Kraut vom Wind ans Westufer getrieben, wo ich geangelt habe. Das sollte im Frühjahr bis anfang Herbst nicht so sein.
Es war also worst case und ich hab trotzdem was gefangen.
Werde dem See irgendwann im Frühjahr noch mal ne Chance geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

und dann gerne wieder so nen tollen Bericht!


----------



## Moselzander (25. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

Hallo,
bin im Moment  in Zadar unterwegs und war die Tage auf dem Kamenjak von dem man den ganzen  See überblickt.Ich nutze nun mal dieses alte Thema um nachzuhören ob jemand  einen  aktuellen  Erfahrungsbericht für mich hat, wenn die Hechtpopulation sich noch nicht erholt hat  wie siehts mit Wels aus?
Welche  Seite/Stelle   des Sees eignet sich?

Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## Ichamel (27. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

Auch damals wurde mir schon von großen aber nicht leicht zu fangenden Welsen berichtet. Es wurden die überhängenden Felsen im Süd-westlichen Teil des Sees als Spot empfohlen. Dort würden die sich wohl Tags unterstellen.


----------



## Ichamel (1. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Vrana-See(Vransko jezero)*

Hast du's versucht? Was zur Hechtpopulation rausgefunden?


----------

